# 2 Boats - Which would you keep?



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

I really enjoyed the bay boat "Which should I get" thread in the FW forum so I thought I'd start my own.

So - which of these should I keep?

2001 World Cat 266 with twin F225's - turnkey boat with low maintenance. Few to no amenities and good for fishing when seas are 2-3 or less. Cruise 30 mpg burning 1.5mpg gas Keep in dry stack

1984 Stamas 32' Flybridge sportfish with twin Yanmar 6LP (315hp) and diesel generator. Has a lower control station so you can steer from inside in the A/C. Galley and head down, V-berth fridge and microwave. You can make coffee. Cruise 25mph burning 1mpg diesel. Keep in wet slip.

Lots of pros and cons to each - but the time has come to let one go. For fishing out of Surfside which would you keep and why?

Thanks!
James


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Unless you have a ton of free time for working on the boat I would go with the World Cat. Not to mention you are going to spend less money and get more time fishing on the World Cat.


----------



## gethookedadventures01 (Dec 29, 2015)

World cat less time and money


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

If money is not the deciding factor, SportFish hands down 

Relentless


----------



## DragAddiction (Sep 10, 2008)

I have owned both a cat and a small express (twin yanmar). The little express really wasn't a huge amount of maintenance. The deciding factor for us was time. We spend more time fishing and less time getting "out there" with the cat. And for us, that is a big deal. If we get older and work less and play more, god willing, then a larger, more comfortable, slower boat will probably be the ticket. We shall see..


----------



## Tom Stewart (May 19, 2005)

I'd take the comfort of the small diesel sportfish every day.
ts


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

â€œIf you donâ€™t like to boat ride then you wonâ€™t be fishing the Gulf for long.â€
Stamas all the way. Iâ€™d never go back to an outboard, ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

cat


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah, those are two completely different boats, that's definitely what YOU like more decision. I'm not an outboard fan, but it's only 20 miles to the fishing grounds here...


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Cat would certainly be easier to trailer around should you want a change of scenery


----------



## Cabollero (Jun 1, 2011)

If I was truly undecided on which one to keep from a preference standpoint Iâ€™d sell the one Iâ€™d loose the least money on.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

World Cat for me ,I can service the Motors and less time spent down in a bilge working on various aging systems.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd go with the SF...and I have and have run since 08-2016 a 290CC WC. Like said though, much more maintenance and expense.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback so far everyone. Thankfully I don't think I'll lose too much either way - but I'll have to give up something. It's funny every time I go on each of them and mess around I get to thinking "I'll keep this one, man those engines run well!" or "dang, something else broke this time, time to fix it and sell her!" I guess I have an angel on one shoulder and a devil on the other.

FWIW the Stamas is not slow with those Yanmars but it's not a 40mph boat like the WC.

Keep those opinions and pros and cons coming please.

Cheers
James


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

If $20k per year maintenance doesn't bother you (on average), stay with the Stamas.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

me, I could afford the World Cat maintenance and storage etc .

I have friends with Sport Fishers... Splitting a trip cost 3-4 times a year is about 1 months payment if I owned it... 

thats just me tho.... good luck and great fishing on what ever you decide to do...

I would be proud to own or have a chance to fish either of'm


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

*.*

How is that WC ride (planing and displacement right?) compared to a Glacier Bay cat (displacement hull)? If close to a smooth entry and riding like a GB, and with monies about even, my lower back and neck scream catamaran. However, I haven't ridden in a Stamas before in our gulf (but she's a monohull)...

And I too would be proud to own either one!!! Good luck with your decision!!

T-BONE
(tpool)


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi T-Bone,

The World Cat ride is very good for upper Texas which is why you see a lot of them around here. When the boat goes through chop it doesn't excite the hull because it has a small waterplane - so it just goes right though (yes, it sounds geeky but I went to college for naval architecture lol). But you can trim up and the boat will plane in the back, so it can go fast. Mine cruises at 34mph and tops out around 45-50mph. It has to be glassy to do that though. I haven't been on a Glacier but their hull is different so they can't go as fast w/ the same power.

I haven't had the Stamas out in anything big, but she's a high displacement (heavy glass) modified V so won't move around as much in bigger seas. But because of the modified V might not be as good in a head sea.

HTH
James


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

QUOTE KEY WORD>>>>> A / C !!!!!!!!! Duh..... not a hard choice IMHO!!!


----------



## Texas76mako (Jan 22, 2017)

Depends on your fishing style IMO...

I'm 31 and I'd go with the world cat.

If I was 51, definitely the sport fish due to the amenities.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

I would go worldcat hands down..... maintenance, storage and work on a diesel will add up $$ very quickly IMO plus trailerability is a benefit.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd go with the World Cat or sell both and buy a 38-42 Sporty.


----------



## oceanhokie (Dec 9, 2010)

jamesw said:


> Hi T-Bone,
> 
> When the boat goes through chop it doesn't excite the hull because it has a small waterplane - so it just goes right though (yes, it sounds geeky but I went to college for naval architecture lol).


Hey! Another one of us! I'm a nav arch, PE, as well. Where'd you go to school?

Personal opinion, keep the smaller one and use the saved money to take trips on other peoples SF.


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Good advice gang. I listed the sportfish here and on THT so we'll see what happens. It's an older boat so I pretty much listed it for what the engines are worth so we'll see what happens.

I'm Cal class of '98.

James


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Why not sell them both and find ya a little bigger cat??


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

*.*



jamesw said:


> Hi T-Bone,
> 
> The World Cat ride is very good for upper Texas which is why you see a lot of them around here. When the boat goes through chop it doesn't excite the hull because it has a small waterplane - so it just goes right though (yes, it sounds geeky but I went to college for naval architecture lol). But you can trim up and the boat will plane in the back, so it can go fast. Mine cruises at 34mph and tops out around 45-50mph. It has to be glassy to do that though. I haven't been on a Glacier but their hull is different so they can't go as fast w/ the same power.
> 
> ...


Thanks James for your naval knowledge! I have no theory - only worldly conditions in that GB... You are right, since full displacement hull (GB) she can't go as fast as the WC, but she is comfortable unless you overweight her and head into a quartering sea (can you say fly to other side of the boat real fast?) LOL. Also the "tiki" while drifting sucks... But my biggest issue is pounding in a head sea - this old body can't do it anymore!!!

And I'm with Mojo and BluewaterAg26 -sell 'em both and buy a 39 Calcutta!!! LOL. Maybe no trailering though....

T-BONE


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

OK - enough naval gazing. Ha!

Buying and selling other people's boats is a lot of fun lol. I did decide to list the Stamas for sale and will get some pix soon - I want to get this year's PM work on the engines done first though.

I do like the idea of selling both and going to a 33' cat - it's nice to dream.

Cheers
James


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

This is like the "good, fast, cheap...pick two" analogy. If you have the time to go slower and the money to afford the maintenance of a boat in the water then the Stamas all the way. If time is the short asset, then the speed and easy maintenance of the World cat the right call. I've run both World Cats and sport fish and I'd have a tough time deciding. I love the ride and speed of the cat and the cheaper to own and run but the comfort and amenities of the sportfish is hard to beat. 

For me, right now, time is my limiting factor between those two boats so I'd go with the World Cat.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

jamesw said:


> I do like the idea of selling both and going to a 33' cat - it's nice to dream.
> 
> Cheers
> James


I was thinking more along the lines of a 37VH Freeman... Lol!!


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

For anyone that was following this I ended up selling both of them and bought a Rampage 38.

Cheers
James


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I think you made a good choice. Now go get her slimy.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Just for grins, tell us about the 'new' boat.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice ride. Cat C9s?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

O&G-HAND said:


> QUOTE KEY WORD>>>>> *A / C *!!!!!!!!! Duh..... not a hard choice IMHO!!!


Amen, Brother...AMEN!!! only feature I look for now....


----------



## John the fisherman (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice sled I bet you are happy with her


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. She is a 2003 with Cat 3126b's. Cat did not make C7's or C9's yet but if you upgrade the aftercoolers on the 3126b's they are 455hp. Cruise at 80% engine load is 24kts getting around .7mpg. 



She seems like a really good all-round boat for the family. She still has LOTS of kinks to work out since she was sitting for a while before I bought her - but we will get there.

Cheers
James


----------



## cmula (Jul 26, 2010)

How much did you pay?


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

ONE MILLION DOLLARS! Or at least that's what it will feel like once I get everything updated the way I want it...

Anyhow - here are a few more photos.

Cheers
James


----------



## cmula (Jul 26, 2010)

Sweet. Great express. Top of the line.
Enjoy


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

jamesw said:


> ONE MILLION DOLLARS! Or at least that's what it will feel like once I get everything updated the way I want it...
> 
> Anyhow - here are a few more photos.
> 
> ...


.









Relentless


----------

